# Athens Target Archers: Come get ya some!



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

*I got yer back Danny*

Fellow Texan and Athens Staffer: Daniel Gomez (1tex3D)
*
Concho Valley: Texas ASA qualifier* :third:









*Brownwood Bowhunters: Texas ASA Qualifier* :second:


----------



## Bohica (Jul 6, 2009)

You boys are tearing it up!...:jam:

Just getting into 3D myself. I don't expect to have y'alls sucess, but if I even come close I'll ....:cheers:


----------



## Scrapes-n-Scratches (Jan 3, 2010)

*Vegas*

Small vegas tournament I won(83 shooters)
1200 WITH 237x's(4 rounds-60 arrows per round)


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Man you guys are tearing it up....

Good idea on the thread CTL...:wink:


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Good shooting :darkbeer: Congrats


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*My Son Mike and I at our first shoot of the year*

We both won our Class...He had the high score for the entire shoot...He shot from the same stakes...Glad he is not in my Class Yet:darkbeer: (Montana Silversmith Buckles)


----------



## Loyal Assassin (Dec 29, 2009)

Congratulations to Athens Field Staff Shooter Dan Perdieu with a 2nd Place Finish at the Indiana Field Archery Association Indoor State Tournament in the Championship Flight of the Bowhunter Freestyle Class. Dan shot a 300 with 55 X's in the first round and shot a 300 with 53 X's in the second round for an overall score of 600 with 108 X's. Well Done!










Also competing at the IFAA State Indoor Tournament shown with Dan Perdieu are Athens Field Staff Shooters Ernie McCormick (left) who finished 4th in the BHFS Championship Flight and Rusty Perdieu with a 2nd Place finish in the BHFS 3rd Flight.


----------



## horse2292 (Dec 12, 2006)

AthensStaffer said:


> Small vegas tournament I won(83 shooters)
> 1200 WITH 237x's(4 rounds-60 arrows per round)


Accomplice 34" ?


----------



## Scrapes-n-Scratches (Jan 3, 2010)

*Exceed*

No it is the EXCEED....wow guys loving that indoor course and how well everyone is doing


----------



## crumbe (Mar 28, 2006)

Keep it up Boys....Ya'll are doing great!!!!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

We are Pround of all of you!!!

and think we are just gettn started.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

rodney482 said:


> We are Pround of all of you!!!
> 
> and think we are just gettn started.


Crawl, Walk, Run brother. :wink:


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

ex-wolverine said:


> We both won our Class...He had the high score for the entire shoot...He shot from the same stakes...Glad he is not in my Class Yet:darkbeer: (Montana Silversmith Buckles)


We're gonna have to tell him to stop picking on you so much and to roll over and let you shoot a high score sometime...Either that or tell him to move up to your class and really make you look bad.:wink:


----------



## crumbe (Mar 28, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> We are Pround of all of you!!!
> 
> and think we are just gettn started.


yeah...allot of staffers don't even have bows yet!! I got a feeling in the next month or so this thread will really start to fill up!!!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Well I have shot 6 3D shoots so far this year. I know that I placed 1st in two for sure, the rest I havent seen the results yet. I have been averaging around 305 on a 30 target course. I am flirting with shooting Open class at a few because the hunter class isnt less than 8 yards difference and my Smooth Stability High Roller holds like a rock. 

I will keep posting as I find out the rest of the shoots on what I placed.


----------



## Doug10 (Dec 13, 2005)

*Shoots*

I have shot 3 local shoots this year, NC and VA based, with a 5th, a 4th, and a 3rd. The 4th and 3rd with the Athens, the 5th was a loaner bow waiting for the Athens. :darkbeer:


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

Congrats to all of you, great shooting!
I can't wait to get out and do some serious 3D shooting.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

bump

Good luck this weekend everybody!


Hold in the middle, and let it eat.:wink:


----------



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

Great shooting guys...:darkbeer:


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

I took 1st place at the PA IBO Indoor State Championships in MBR. 

I'm leadin the pa Indoor Tripple crown by 18 points with one more leg to go.

Place 10th at the IBO Indoor nationals At the Eastern Sports And Outdoor show. 

Shot IBO Indoor Worlds on friday, shot a 386 with 11 x's. Don't know where that will place me.... but I wanted to do better. 

That's it so far.


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

bigdogarcher said:


> I took 1st place at the PA IBO Indoor State Championships in MBR.
> 
> I'm leadin the pa Indoor Tripple crown by 18 points with one more leg to go.
> 
> ...


I shot the HC on Friday...I don't know where your score will stack up, but that's great shooting considering you had some turkey, gators, etc way out there to shoot at. A lot more target variety than last year...The turkey's and gator got me as usual.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Danny Perdieu called me this morning and said he shot a 300 58X at the Nationals.....BHFS Class.......

Danny has eXceeded everyones expectations being this is his first year shooting competition.:thumbs_up


----------



## markb317 (Nov 18, 2009)

Just got back from I.B.O. Indoor in Cleveland,Oh. shot A 421 w/26(11's) with my new Exceed. I bought the bow from Fin Feather and Fur, so I would not have to wait on a order. Put peep, rest and sight on at 7:30 that night, shot about 40 arrows setting it up and getting my 23yd. and 27yd. pins set. 
29.5" draw, 358grain G.T. Triple X, 72# at 321ft/sec.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

I shot a measily 289 today at a new 3D shoot that was new at holding a shoot. The shoot wasnt a bad shoot I was just off....well actually everyone else was also...lol

I was in 1st when I left but couldnt stay around because I had a NWTF Banquet to attend.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Pictures?


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

I made it to the range today for the first time this year. I still need to really fine tune my pins but I walked around and shot some targets and I am shooting my 34 so well I don't know if I will even rig out my Exceed when it gets here! No joke. I planned on shelving the 34 because I am more partial to longer bows but I am really liking my 34.

If the weather isn't too bad, I will shoot my first tournament of the year tomorrow.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

asa1485 said:


> Pictures?


Sorry Pete my photographer was riding her horse...lol....sorry


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

markb317 said:


> Just got back from I.B.O. Indoor in Cleveland,Oh. shot A 421 w/26(11's) with my new Exceed. I bought the bow from Fin Feather and Fur, so I would not have to wait on a order. Put peep, rest and sight on at 7:30 that night, shot about 40 arrows setting it up and getting my 23yd. and 27yd. pins set.
> 29.5" draw, 358grain G.T. Triple X, 72# at 321ft/sec.


21 up.... :thumbs_up


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Clifton Texas ASA State qualifier:

I shot Sunday with fellow staffer Danny Gomez(1tex3D) in the blustering wind and cold.

Danny shot 294 in Hunter Class taking :second: place, in VERY tough conditions. Even with a 5 early in the round, he shook it off and dug in. Great shooting Danny.

I got :first: in Limited... didn't post a stellar score(261), but I had fun shooting at 14's and getting them out of my system before the Paris Texas ASA shoot this week. Will post updates through the weekend.

Congrats again to all of Team Athens! :darkbeer:


----------



## Loyal Assassin (Dec 29, 2009)

Good job Dan!!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

I shot a 289 Saturday and wasn't feeling it that day.....worst shoot of the year....but had a blast anyways.....

Not sure what place I came in because I had a NWTF banquet to go to.


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

I won Int. Unl. AA at the PSAA NW regional shoot. I had a 589 35X round. not my best but it worked


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

HoYtShOoTeR76 said:


> I won Int. Unl. AA at the PSAA NW regional shoot. I had a 589 35X round. not my best but it worked



Congrats!!
:set1_applaud:

A W is a W.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

congrats to all of ya'll !!! do Athens proud !!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

HoYtShOoTeR76 said:


> I won Int. Unl. AA at the PSAA NW regional shoot. I had a 589 35X round. not my best but it worked


Congratulations~!!!!!


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

Shot the 3r/d leg of the Indiana big 3 indoor shoot this weekend and ended up with a 308 and 14 elevens, had a 29 point lead after the firts two legs. I think this score will hold up, but you never know untill the last arrow has been flung.A big thanks to Athens for allowing me to be on their staff. I was able to win the first and second leg of this shoot, I didn't do this in 07 with a different bow but won the over all event. Good luck to all Athens shooters and shoot them up.Lets keep Athens on top.


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

Loyal Assassin said:


> Congratulations to Athens Field Staff Shooter Dan Perdieu with a 2nd Place Finish at the Indiana Field Archery Association Indoor State Tournament in the Championship Flight of the Bowhunter Freestyle Class. Dan shot a 300 with 55 X's in the first round and shot a 300 with 53 X's in the second round for an overall score of 600 with 108 X's. Well Done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great shootin guys!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

hdrat said:


> Shot the 3r/d leg of the Indiana big 3 indoor shoot this weekend and ended up with a 308 and 14 elevens, had a 29 point lead after the firts two legs. I think this score will hold up, but you never know untill the last arrow has been flung.A big thanks to Athens for allowing me to be on their staff. I was able to win the first and second leg of this shoot, I didn't do this in 07 with a different bow but won the over all event. Good luck to all Athens shooters and shoot them up.Lets keep Athens on top.


Very nice shooting.


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Great shooting guy's


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

awesome shooting guys!!!! I am about to start selling stuff just to get one of these 300's


----------



## special (Apr 6, 2009)

My Exceed results so far..

2 weeks ago I came second in the ACT State field champs..Missing gold by one point..
Last week I won the Yass QRE field event..
This weekend I came in second in the Liverpool(Sydney)Bi tournament...One day Field and one day target with combined scores..
Every outing my scores have boomed..PB's all round.
I love this bow!


----------



## garrickt (Mar 30, 2008)

Shot a 269/336 at my second shoot. Not shooting the Accomplice yet. But I have a feeling I'll be getting an email in the next couple of weeks. A couple of wayward branches cost me about 20 pts., they had some tight sets on 2 or 3 targets. Next shoot in 2 weeks. MAC qualifier.


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice shooting special. It's nice to see that Athens is kicking butt in other parts of the world.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Picked up some hardware this weekend. Will post more once I find a pic with the Athens logo on the stage. :wink:


----------



## rooster4l (Oct 16, 2007)

shot paris ASA this weekend and made a ok showing. was my first major of the year and first time in texas wind. was in the top 15 on sat and finished 30 on the weekend. bow pod which was new cost me to nickels on the second day. I'll take it for now but will get much better at the next one in June. good luck to all.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

flintcreek6412 said:


> I shot the HC on Friday...I don't know where your score will stack up, but that's great shooting considering you had some turkey, gators, etc way out there to shoot at. A lot more target variety than last year...The turkey's and gator got me as usual.


Yeah better than all those beavers...lol


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

bigdogarcher said:


> I took 1st place at the PA IBO Indoor State Championships in MBR.
> 
> I'm leadin the pa Indoor Tripple crown by 18 points with one more leg to go.
> 
> ...


That 386 got me tied for 7th at IBO Indoor Worlds and I also won Pa Indoor Shooter of the year (3D) this past weekend in open 2.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

rooster4l said:


> shot paris ASA this weekend and made a ok showing. was my first major of the year and first time in texas wind. was in the top 15 on sat and finished 30 on the weekend. bow pod which was new cost me to nickels on the second day. I'll take it for now but will get much better at the next one in June. good luck to all.


Rooster...how did I miss you....your about the only one I didn't get to see at Paris....Saw scawldeddog,,CutTheLoop...headhunter,,,,and huntmedic....

Lets just say I shot the K-45....first day don't wanna talk about....the second day shot 10down...it's definitely tougher than ya think...

Still had a fun time though...


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Pardon the crappy pictures... about what I expect from an iPhone

Shot the ASA Pro/Am Southwest Shootout this weekend in Paris Texas.

Came down to the last couple targets.

I went home with 3rd, shooting my Exceed 300. :tongue:

































L-R
Me, Randy Parker, Jim Blankinship & Bryan Northcutt


----------



## rooster4l (Oct 16, 2007)

Okie101 said:


> Rooster...how did I miss you....your about the only one I didn't get to see at Paris....Saw scawldeddog,,CutTheLoop...headhunter,,,,and huntmedic....
> 
> Lets just say I shot the K-45....first day don't wanna talk about....the second day shot 10down...it's definitely tougher than ya think...
> 
> Still had a fun time though...


The only one I saw was Cuttheloop. was told there were several others there by other shooters but never could find any. Wife said someone stoped her and asked her if she shot, because of her pink athens sweatshirt. But that was it. Had my Bayou Boys Archery **** on the Sat. I'll see most of yall that go to the classic. We need to have a meet and great when we get there, maybe like Friday night or Sat night.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

i won the second leg of the indiana indoor challenge w/ a 312/18 11's in HC and shot good at the 3rd leg w/ a 304/13 11's. results aren't up yet so i don't know if that score will hold up. can't wait to get outside and shoot alot more outdoors, got the email today my exceed 300 will be here tomorrow and i can't wait to get it set up for open.
I would like to thank athens for putting me on the field staff, it is an honor to be apart of a great company like this one. good shootin to everyone and let's keep athens on top.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Good shootin guys.


----------



## Medichunter (Oct 21, 2006)

Hey Cut, I still need to make an event this year but my bow still isnt shooting where I want it. I need to get out of the wind one day at Smithfield and atleast get my 20yd pin set. Also tryin a different hand position, but once I get it all figured out I WANT TO SHOOT!!! Also need guidance for 3D and Field, never done those yet.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Medichunter said:


> Hey Cut, I still need to make an event this year but my bow still isnt shooting where I want it. I need to get out of the wind one day at Smithfield and atleast get my 20yd pin set. Also tryin a different hand position, but once I get it all figured out I WANT TO SHOOT!!! Also need *guidance for 3D* and Field, never done those yet.


http://www.texasasafederation.com/TexasFed.html

just pick some and show up... we'll take care of the rest. :wink:


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

baird794 said:


> i won the second leg of the indiana indoor challenge w/ a 312/18 11's in HC and shot good at the 3rd leg w/ a 304/13 11's. results aren't up yet so i don't know if that score will hold up. can't wait to get outside and shoot alot more outdoors, got the email today my exceed 300 will be here tomorrow and i can't wait to get it set up for open.
> I would like to thank athens for putting me on the field staff, it is an honor to be apart of a great company like this one. good shootin to everyone and let's keep athens on top.


 I finished 3rd in the 3rd leg of the indoor challenge and finished 5th overall. got my exceed set up and waiting on nibbs but shot my hunting arrow thru the cono and it weighs 388 gr. at 60# it shot 292 fps. i never shot the exceed till i got mine and let me tell ya, it has the best grip i have ever seen and it shoots awsome. the finish is grade A so glad i got it, thanks to athens for building and designing a magnificent bow. can't wait to see what they come up w/ next.


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

Good shooting Bobby!. You must have called down to Girts to get the numbers . I'm expecting you to kick my [email protected]* with that new exceed at the next shoot.


----------



## BTROCKS (Jan 24, 2008)

*First Outdoor tourny*

Shot a 396 today for 3rd place, not a bad start for Colorado outdoor 3D season.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

my new exceed 300, just got it set up. thanks hdrat i will give it my best 
never posted a pic bfore so hope it works lol


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

BTROCKS said:


> Shot a 396 today for 3rd place, not a bad start for Colorado outdoor 3D season.


Nice shooting..


----------



## headhunter75422 (Feb 15, 2005)

BTROCKS said:


> Shot a 396 today for 3rd place, not a bad start for Colorado outdoor 3D season.


Nice shooting brother.:thumbs_up


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

*In big 3 challenge*

Found out that my score of 308 with 14 11's at the 3'rd leg was good enough for 1'st place and the overall championship. I was lucky enuogh to also win the 1'st and 2'nd leg in the M.S.R. division. Man do I love my Athens 34. But from the other post that I'm reading, I'm not the only one. Great shooting guy's and keep those arrows flying straight.


----------



## BTROCKS (Jan 24, 2008)

*2nd place*

I took second place this past weekend in one of my favorite shoots, two charging bear targets and they really stretch out the yardage on a lot of targets. A good friend of mine took first beating me by only one point! My brother took pics I will get them posted as soon as he e-mails them to me.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

hdrat said:


> Found out that my score of 308 with 14 11's at the 3'rd leg was good enough for 1'st place and the overall championship. I was lucky enuogh to also win the 1'st and 2'nd leg in the M.S.R. division. Man do I love my Athens 34. But from the other post that I'm reading, I'm not the only one. Great shooting guy's and keep those arrows flying straight.


Wow,,,Congratulations!!!

That is some great shooting


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

BTROCKS said:


> I took second place this past weekend in one of my favorite shoots, two charging bear targets and they really stretch out the yardage on a lot of targets. A good friend of mine took first beating me by only one point! My brother took pics I will get them posted as soon as he e-mails them to me.


Love to see the pics.....Congrats!!!


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

Congrats BTROCKS nice shooting


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Abilene TX ASA Federation State Qualifier is in the books.


Athens Staff make the podium :thumbs_up

*Jimmy Fisher:* :first: *Limited Class*

*Danny Gomez:* :third: *Hunter Class*


Very tough course to say the least. Must practice uphill shots.


----------



## lilcajun (Jul 18, 2007)

made a couple shoots this weekend with my accomplice 32...saturday i shot in Lake Charles, LA, and ended up coming out 3rd...i felt i couldve shot better, but that just means there a lot of room for improvement :wink::wink: ....Sunday i made a local shoot put on by the Bayou State Bowhunters Association at Thistlewaite Wildlife Management Area in Lebeau, LA, and took 3rd place in Hunter class shooting down 6...both were some tough courses, with some targets out there pretty good....i think ive placed in all of the tournaments that i've shot in so far this 3d season...looking forward to bringing home more awards! im hoping to make it up to Monroe, LA for the ASA Classic in July so hopefully i can meet some of you guys.


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

Congrats on the podium Jimmy and Danny


----------



## 4plug (Aug 24, 2008)

*Finishes*

so far got 2nd in the local five spot league with a 298 average and 2nd at the OBA spring bear 3D shoot


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

My wife placed second at the VBA State 3D Classic shooting her purple fade Accomplice 34.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

gobblemg said:


> My wife placed second at the VBA State 3D Classic shooting her purple fade Accomplice 34.


Tell her I said congrats.

We at Athens could not be more proud of all of you!!

Keep up the excellent shooting.


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

*1st leg of NTC*

How did everyone do at Bedford?


----------



## headhunter75422 (Feb 15, 2005)

Well didn't get to eastland like I wanted this weekend, was hoping to see CTL. Mother nature had other plans. A very large hackberry decided to lay down on my barn Friday evening. What a mess. I had cleanup duty.

Anyways I did get to shoot at church Sunday they have a full range of Mckenzies and had a bragging rights shoot after meeting.

I shot open A (314 w/11 12's) exceed (I love it!)
wife shot womans hunter (312 w/8 12's) accomplice 32
9yr old son (300 w/5 12's)

We had a blast and got bragging rights till next month. Had fun with the family and got to show the bows off. We gave thanks also that it was just a barn hurt also. 

See ya in Paris Jimmy..........


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Eastland Texas ASA State Qualifier

:first: Limited Class


287, 7-12's


----------



## lilcajun (Jul 18, 2007)

shot sunday at the Bayou State Bowhunters Assoc. Co-op shoot at Sherburne WMA....43 shooters in hunter class, i can out on top with my accomplice shooting 12 up....my best shoot yet.


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

Saw a lot of Athens shooters at the 1st leg of the NTC. Shot with a couple of field staffers on Saturday. I ended up dropping 10 over all, but this is only my third shoot after surgery, scores keep getting better. I am starting to pump a lot more arrows. I will be better by the time the 2nd leg roles around. My wife ended up placing 7th in her class. This was her first time at Bedford.


----------



## BTROCKS (Jan 24, 2008)

*Update*

Been without a computer for a while but here is an update on the years 3D season which has been very up and down for me:angry:

Colorado Bowhunters triple crown 1st leg, 9th place championship flight, 

Colorado State Archery Association 3D Championship, 5th place,

Pioneer Bowmen, 1st place and overall High score of the tournament.

Congrats to everybody else as well.


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

I won the Rinehart Iron Buck Challenge in Va. this weekend with my Exceed 300. Pinwheeled the center at 97 yards.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Congrats to Dennis Steele 2nd place at the NTC in Bedford shooting Hunter Class.

he shot 20 up...... shooting his 34 ATA accomplice.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Congrats to Terry Doody who took 9th place in Advanced hunter class at bedford.

Congrats to Danny Perdieu who took 22nd place in Hunter class, he shot 9 up.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Congrats to Chad Carey LXCON3 for placing 16th in MBR class...he shot 3 down with his Athens.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Shot the Texas ASA Federation, State Qualifier in Paris Texas.


:first: Limited Class

291 3/12's


----------



## lilcajun (Jul 18, 2007)

Took 2nd at the ASA Louisiana State Tournament yesterday with 292...got beat by 1 point.....shot 5 12's...anyone else going to be at the ASA Classic in July?


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

lilcajun said:


> Took 2nd at the ASA Louisiana State Tournament yesterday with 292...got beat by 1 point.....shot 5 12's...anyone else going to be at the ASA Classic in July?


Congrats man!

We got 2 to go before State... I'll be at the Classic for sure.


----------



## lilcajun (Jul 18, 2007)

good deal bud....hope i see you there....our state tourney was early this year, but i guess thats good b/c its getting hot!! its gonna be crazy hot for the classic...never been to a big ASA tourney so cant wait and dont know what to expect...really wanna check out all the vendors and see some of the pros shoot if i have time.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Way to go guys....if schedule works out...I'll try to make Louisiana..:wink:


----------



## kavo 71 (May 9, 2009)

Are there any of you guys shooting outdoor field-112 arrows 35'-80 yrds. I've been looking at an Exceed for a while, but there are no dealers in Md that I have found. I have had other bows that shot great on the foam but I didn't like for field. I would like to shoot an Exceed at some longer ranges-40-60 yrds to see how it feels. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Keep making a great product! :darkbeer:


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

kavo 71 said:


> Are there any of you guys shooting outdoor field-112 arrows 35'-80 yrds. I've been looking at an Exceed for a while, but there are no dealers in Md that I have found. I have had other bows that shot great on the foam but I didn't like for field. I would like to shoot an Exceed at some longer ranges-40-60 yrds to see how it feels. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Keep making a great product! :darkbeer:


I do regularly shoot mine from 50-70 yds with pretty good results. I am shooting a TFAA(Field) round next weekend... I'll let you know how the Exceed performs. :thumbs_up


----------



## kavo 71 (May 9, 2009)

Good luck next weekend!


----------



## Diamondgirl27 (Mar 26, 2009)

I came in 3rd last weekend with my 32.. 2 points away from second.. next time:wink:


----------



## KS3DER (Jan 25, 2009)

I came in 2nd place at the Ninnescah bowhunters 3d championship with a 4 down 476. 4 fives was to many. Lots of 40 to 45 yd. shots. A 40yd Rinehart strutting turkey. A 45yd Rinehart fox, tuff shots for sure. 1st place was a 9 up 489. In my 2nd season shooting a bow I think it will get better. The 34 Accomplice was shooting great.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

With my new setup I shot my first 3D in a few weeks from being home from vacation. Shot a 291 and took 1st in Open class in blazing humid day!!!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Diamondgirl27 said:


> I came in 3rd last weekend with my 32.. 2 points away from second.. next time:wink:





KS3DER said:


> I came in 2nd place at the Ninnescah bowhunters 3d championship with a 4 down 476. 4 fives was to many. Lots of 40 to 45 yd. shots. A 40yd Rinehart strutting turkey. A 45yd Rinehart fox, tuff shots for sure. 1st place was a 9 up 489. In my 2nd season shooting a bow I think it will get better. The 34 Accomplice was shooting great.





bcbow1971 said:


> With my new setup I shot my first 3D in a few weeks from being home from vacation. Shot a 291 and took 1st in Open class in blazing humid day!!!


Well done gang... :thumbs_up

Congrats!!


----------



## crumbe (Mar 28, 2006)

5th place today open class....Tidewater Bowhunters and Archers 3D tournament.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

To my surprise I finished 7th overall last weekend at the Hitaga Archery Triathlon shoot in eastern IA in the bowhunter class. It was a combo of 3 events, 3-d, Fita & Field...We shot the 3-d & Fita on Saturday then shot the Field course on Sunday. I shot pretty subpar on Sunday's Field round and it hurt my score...If I would have shot as well on it as I shot Saturday I would have been in the top 5. I was still pretty happy to finish 7th in the largest class there.


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

Awesome shooting, congrats to all of you! :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## BTROCKS (Jan 24, 2008)

*1st Place*

I took 1st in the money class on Saturday, super windy and hot :sad:


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Took 1st Place again this week with a 300 in Open class. Man was it hot and muggy!!!!!

Athens been looked at by a few locals!!!


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Way to go guys....:thumbs_up


----------



## BTROCKS (Jan 24, 2008)

*Colorado ASA State Championship*

Day started out bad, I got to the shoot and shot through the chronograph and I was 307 last week I checked it so I wouldn't have any problems and to get a good tape and I was 284. So I took a turn and a half off the limbs and borrowed some of my buddies X-ringers which were about 40 grains heavier than my arrows and got down to 280. I checked my marks real quick and I was 3-12 yards off out to 50 yards. I limped through the first 20 targets with no confidence and doing a lot of math in my head at every target and had what I felt was a decent score considering. Spent lunch break making a new sight tape out of duct tape! Got my marks from 20-50 and headed out for the last 20 targets and shot 3 up! Did I mention it rained all day? I ended up in first place. Special thanks to, No Limits Archery for putting on a great tournament despite the weather.


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

Good shooting guys, keep it up


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Recently:

June 13th Irving Texas ASA State Qualifier: :second:

June 20th Tyler Texas ASA State Qualifier: :first:

State shoot, coming up next month.:darkbeer:


----------



## rmerso (Aug 26, 2009)

A list of a few wins I had with my Athens this season so far

1st at the 1st leg of the Thumb Triple Threat ( Full Quiver and More)
1st at the 2nd leg of the Thumb Triple Threat ( Sanilac Sportsman’s)
1st at the 3rd leg of the Thumb Triple Threat ( 4 square)
1st at the 4th leg of the Thumb Triple Threat (Midthumb Bowmen’s)

I had a few 3rd’s and 4th’s in the Michigan Triple Crown

Our State Championship is this weekend, I cant wait to see how that goes.


----------



## rmerso (Aug 26, 2009)

Congrats to all of the other winners. Good Shooting:thumbs_up


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Well shot a 314 yesterday, 1st!!! and 292 today in Open class both days....not sure yet where I finished today but getting ready for J-Daddy next week!!!!


----------



## BTROCKS (Jan 24, 2008)

I took first at the Rocky Mountain 3D Championship with a very nice pay-out!!! Last weekend went to an inverted V style shoot out to 65 yds and ended somewhere in the bottom of the first flight:thumbs_do I learned alot there, it was my first bullseye type of shoot.


----------

